# 22 lr Ammo



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Picked up a couple 500 round bricks at Navy wally world last night at $14.70 per box. They are located to the right of the 19.97 550 round boxes. Still have $26 100 packs of the 45 too


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

They had federal 230gr RN FMJ for 28.99 per 100, did'nt see any for 26. I picked up 2. Styx has .45 rn lead bullets for 59.99 per 500. Not bad... Their primers are 35.00 per 1000. Pretty reasonable IMHO.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> They had federal 230gr RN FMJ for 28.99 per 100, did'nt see any for 26. I picked up 2. Styx has .45 rn lead bullets for 59.99 per 500. Not bad... Their primers are 35.00 per 1000. Pretty reasonable IMHO.


Tiger Point Wally World had 5 boxes of 100 ct. 230 gr FMJ this morning. Until I left.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

VA Boy said:


> Picked up a couple 500 round bricks at Navy wally world last night at $14.70 per box. They are located to the right of the 19.97 550 round boxes. Still have $26 100 packs of the 45 too


What brand?

Hopefully its Federal, Remington is junk and Winchester is acceptable.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

VA Boy said:


> Picked up a couple 500 round bricks at Navy wally world last night at $14.70 per box. They are located to the right of the 19.97 550 round boxes. Still have $26 100 packs of the 45 too


Sure they were 500 round ? I know the Federal Auto Match is about $14 but that's in a 325 round carton.
I bought a couple of the .45 Federal 100 round boxes the other night but they were $28 or $29.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Brands of ammo*



Gravity3694 said:


> What brand?
> 
> Hopefully its Federal, Remington is junk and Winchester is acceptable.


Why is remington junk?I know i wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of a remington(junk)bullet.Whats the reasoning?:001_huh:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

706Z said:


> Why is remington junk?I know i wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of a remington(junk)bullet.Whats the reasoning?:001_huh:


Rem = dirty ammo...builds up on your bolt. Depending on your pistol or rifle could cause FTF and FTE at the range if you blow thru a lot of ammo without cleaning. 

CCI is pretty clean and what I use. Don't cost that much more.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

yup, just got back from wally's w/ a coulple hundred rounds of .45 for 25.99 per hundred,cant beat that!


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Sure they were 500 round ? I know the Federal Auto Match is about $14 but that's in a 325 round carton.
> I bought a couple of the .45 Federal 100 round boxes the other night but they were $28 or $29.


Yes, 500 rounds for $14.70, no kidding slammed up tight against the 550 rd box for $20. I dont know what the ammo mfgs and wally world are up to. Federal, putting the value pack 45s on the shelf for the same price they were 15 years ago. Then as the 550 rd Federal 22s jumped $4 over night to $19.97 six months ago, they put up the cheaper 500 box now. I thought the 45s were a pricing mistake when I first saw them, then the store started stocking them. Hopefully Federal will do this with other calibers. Meanwhile, although I like the other manufacturers too, they seem to go up a dollar a box weekly. Maybe Federal marketing strategy


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

706Z said:


> Why is remington junk?I know i wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of a remington(junk)bullet.Whats the reasoning?:001_huh:


Every .22lr I've fired with Remington Golden Bullets had FTE FTF malfunctions at a significantly higher rate than Winchester or Federal.

Another brand of bulk ammo that I've found to be junk is Winchester shotgun bulk pack.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Navy WW had 2 or 3 100 rd packs of Federal .45 after I left, but the price was marked 25.99 but rung up 28.99. Since the Social Security Adminstration just ordered 174,000 rounds of pistol ammo, I'm just keeping up with the Jones.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> Every .22lr I've fired with Remington Golden Bullets had FTE FTF malfunctions at a significantly higher rate than Winchester or Federal.
> 
> Another brand of bulk ammo that I've found to be junk is Winchester shotgun bulk pack.


*I was very happy with these Federal bricks, great price for good ammo.*


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a heads up guys there is .45 left @ navy, they are keeping it under the counter where the scopes are...


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Edit they will ring up at that price, but they honor the 26.00 on the shelf price sticker,hope this helps...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I was very happy with these Federal bricks, great price for good ammo.*


Every .22lr I shoot eats Federal bulk all day long. The Remington is junk and the Winchester is acceptable, but Federal is more reliable.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> The Remington is junk


S&W 15-22 owners manual says not to use remington ammunition.

(Catching up on reading old posts today and wanted to add my 2cents)


----------

